# LCARS backgrounds



## stormmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

I am kinda surprised no one has done this yet. The kindle2 is the just right size to be a P.A.D.D. I claim no rights to these images; all I did was format them for display as a kindle2 background. Enjoy!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Stormaster those are great! and I know what to put on my dad's kindle next time I see him! for now, he'll have to live with the dead authors.


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, the way most LCARS screens are laid out, you wind up holding your Kindle sideways for them to be upright; you have to fiddle some to get images in portrait mode.

Two I did:


----------



## stormmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

Those are fantastic! Thanks!


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay, well, It may seem a little bit silly, but: What are these?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Luna must not be a Star Trek fan.


----------



## stormmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

BTackitt, we can't all be fans. =P

Luna, LCARS is the operating system, so to speak, for most of the Star Trek series (from ST: The Next Generation on anyway). In the movies and the tv series, you often see crewmen in the background walking around carrying P.A.D.D.'s, which are their version of laptops. They are very common, and used and passed around like paper. Some say the iPad is essentially a P.A.D.D., but I say its far too big and heavy. The Kindle2, if you remove the keyboard and add a color touchscreen, is P.A.D.D. Do a google search for 'P.A.D.D.' you'll see what I'm talking about.

Bottom line: I'm just being really really nerdy. =D


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, those are awesome!


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay, thanks for the explanation, stormmaster.


----------



## MissERG (Jun 9, 2010)

This is amazing! Might finally convince me to do the screen saver hack


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

With the new PADD gelaskin graphics, these are perfect.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTW, I am a Star Trek fan and recognized the images, but did not recognize the (I assuming) acronym of LCARS.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

J'adore!!  Thank you!


----------



## jhall124 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm a HUGE Star Trek fan. These are great !!!
Thanks for posting


----------

